# 482 TSS processing time



## pravincv (Feb 6, 2018)

482 is probably not the most common visa on this forum, but just wondering if anyone has applied a fresh 482 TSS MLTSSL visa and obtained one after the March 2018 changes.

I've lodged one today and am supposed to be a low risk applicant (according to the agent -Fragomen) based on employer and profile etc, but what are the realistic timelines?

Appreciate any answers. The DHA site mentions that no data is available because of low volumes.


----------



## Alexis23 (May 8, 2018)

what occupation you applied, i will be applying soon as well.


pravincv said:


> 482 is probably not the most common visa on this forum, but just wondering if anyone has applied a fresh 482 TSS MLTSSL visa and obtained one after the March 2018 changes.
> 
> I've lodged one today and am supposed to be a low risk applicant (according to the agent -Fragomen) based on employer and profile etc, but what are the realistic timelines?
> 
> Appreciate any answers. The DHA site mentions that no data is available because of low volumes.


----------



## pravincv (Feb 6, 2018)

Alexis23 said:


> what occupation you applied, i will be applying soon as well.


ICT Business Analyst. same as my 190 EOI. I didnt have to do a LMT as its an intra company transfer. However, fingers crossed on the processing time


----------



## pravincv (Feb 6, 2018)

Update: TSS Visa granted June 28th 2018
Applied visa and nomination: May 4 2018
No priority processing requested. Non accredited sponsor 
ICT Business Analyst
4 year Medium term.
Family of 3


----------



## ranjent (Jul 4, 2018)

pravincv said:


> Update: TSS Visa granted June 28th 2018
> Applied visa and nomination: May 4 2018
> No priority processing requested. Non accredited sponsor
> ICT Business Analyst
> ...



Hello pravincv,

is it possible to apply TSS nomination and visa application same time?

Hasan


----------



## pravincv (Feb 6, 2018)

ranjent said:


> Hello pravincv,
> 
> is it possible to apply TSS nomination and visa application same time?
> 
> Hasan


Yep. That's what I did. Nomination is filled by your sponsor however and you can't track its status in your immiaccount


----------



## ranjent (Jul 4, 2018)

pravincv said:


> Yep. That's what I did. Nomination is filled by your sponsor however and you can't track its status in your immiaccount


Thanks,
But when I want to do that there is a mandatory field "Transaction Reference Number".
What to do this on this field?


----------



## dev482pr (Oct 20, 2018)

It's mentioned in your via application. You will receive a pdf (acknowledgement) from your agent once Visa (wp) is filled; and in that, you can find the reference number.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sk2019au (Nov 20, 2017)

pravincv said:


> Update: TSS Visa granted June 28th 2018
> Applied visa and nomination: May 4 2018
> No priority processing requested. Non accredited sponsor
> ICT Business Analyst
> ...


All though quite late.. but still Congratz..
Btw I was under the impression that a accredited sponsor is necessary.
Are you sure your employer was a Non accredited sponsor when you'd applied for the TSS?


----------



## SHA1317 (Dec 21, 2020)

Hi Everyone,

My employee has filed my nomination for TSS 482 on the 3rd of August. The department request further documentation after 4 months i.e. 3 Dec 2020. Since then we have not heard from them. My current visa expires on Feb 21. We tried contacting the DOHA but no response. Has anyone lately received a nomination approval. Looking forward to hearing from you.


----------



## Piyali (Dec 16, 2017)

SHA1317 said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> My employee has filed my nomination for TSS 482 on the 3rd of August. The department request further documentation after 4 months i.e. 3 Dec 2020. Since then we have not heard from them. My current visa expires on Feb 21. We tried contacting the DOHA but no response. Has anyone lately received a nomination approval. Looking forward to hearing from you.


Waiting since April. Welcome to the waiting club
https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/foi/files/2020/fa-201101115-document-released.pdf


----------



## Piyali (Dec 16, 2017)

Anyone Here waiting for 482 visa for more than 10 months?


----------



## HHBS (Oct 26, 2020)

Piyali said:


> Anyone Here waiting for 482 visa for more than 10 months?


 What is your occupation?
I recently got visa grant after 4.5 months for high risk occupation in short-term.


----------



## Piyali (Dec 16, 2017)

HHBS said:


> What is your occupation?
> I recently got visa grant after 4.5 months for high risk occupation in short-term.


What do you mean by high-risk occupation? Do you mean occupation from the priority list? My occupation is 221111 (accountant General).


----------



## JT (Sep 1, 2020)

Piyali said:


> What do you mean by high-risk occupation? Do you mean occupation from the priority list? My occupation is 221111 (accountant General).


Accountant is not on the PMSOL list and therefore is not subject to priority processing. Prepare to wait longer.


----------



## HHBS (Oct 26, 2020)

Piyali said:


> What do you mean by high-risk occupation? Do you mean occupation from the priority list? My occupation is 221111 (accountant General).


Occupations which are scrutinized more by DHA.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

HHBS said:


> Occupations which are scrutinized more by DHA.


It is not occupations which are scrutinised more or less
The level of scrutiny depends on the country of the applicant and strength of the evidence submitted
Cheers


----------



## Piyali (Dec 16, 2017)

HHBS said:


> Occupations which are scrutinized more by DHA.


This is the first time I heard that DHA Scrutinise occupations based on code. Would you mind sharing your occupation code please?


----------



## HHBS (Oct 26, 2020)

Piyali said:


> This is the first time I heard that DHA Scrutinize occupations based on code. Would you mind sharing your occupation code please?


511112
I read somewhere list of occupations that requires more scrutiny by DHA. I can't find the website now. 511112 was mentioned there.


----------



## Piyali (Dec 16, 2017)

NB said:


> It is not occupations which are scrutinised more or less
> The level of scrutiny depends on the country of the applicant and strength of the evidence submitted
> Cheers


Hi NB, I asked my employer to chase DHA. The employer is asking email address for immigration. Is there any particular email address where an employer can email them?


----------



## NK2189 (Sep 24, 2020)

Hi @NB , @imjordanxd , @mustafa01, others,
With no update from NSW 190 invitation rounds this year(waiting since Nov 2020 with 95 points for 261313), I have decided to go for the renewal of my TSS 482 (261314 Software Tester) visa which will expire in Apr, 2021. Wanted to understand what would happen in my case, as we wont be able to complete the medicals if asked, as my wife is currently expecting. Will we be provided with a bridging visa till we submit the credentials of our baby, or the renewal of 482 visa are straightforward?

Also, I am exploring other potential employer for my 482 sponsorship, will it follow a similar path in terms of time duration and/or bridging visa for us? Any directions on this will be very helpful.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

NK2189 said:


> Hi @NB , @imjordanxd , @mustafa01, others,
> With no update from NSW 190 invitation rounds this year(waiting since Nov 2020 with 95 points for 261313), I have decided to go for the renewal of my TSS 482 (261314 Software Tester) visa which will expire in Apr, 2021. Wanted to understand what would happen in my case, as we wont be able to complete the medicals if asked, as my wife is currently expecting. Will we be provided with a bridging visa till we submit the credentials of our baby, or the renewal of 482 visa are straightforward?
> 
> Also, I am exploring other potential employer for my 482 sponsorship, will it follow a similar path in terms of time duration and/or bridging visa for us? Any directions on this will be very helpful.


482 visas are generally handled by agents appointed by the sponsoring company 
You will be better off talking to the agent as he is the one who will take the decisions on whether you can proceed without the medicals or not
Cheers


----------



## Piyali (Dec 16, 2017)

Hi Everyone, 
I hope it will help someone in similar situation
Visa and nomination apply date: 11 April 2020
Medicals requested: 30 Oct 2020
Nomination approved: 26 Feb 2021
Additional Info requested: 15 April 2021
Visa Granted 23 April 2021
Occupation: Accountant General 221111

I hope people who are waiting get their application approved soon!


----------



## RandomUser123 (Apr 19, 2021)

Piyali said:


> Hi Everyone,
> I hope it will help someone in similar situation
> Visa and nomination apply date: 11 April 2020
> Medicals requested: 30 Oct 2020
> ...


Congratulations Piyali!
I heard TSS visa holders are not allowed into Australia due to Covid restrictions. So,our employer is not processing one..what’s your take...thanks


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

RandomUser123 said:


> Congratulations Piyali!
> I heard TSS visa holders are not allowed into Australia due to Covid restrictions. So,our employer is not processing one..what’s your take...thanks


That’s correct
Only healthcare related employees are getting exemption
Cheers


----------



## parthpkp (Apr 1, 2021)

Piyali said:


> Hi Everyone,
> I hope it will help someone in similar situation
> Visa and nomination apply date: 11 April 2020
> Medicals requested: 30 Oct 2020
> ...


Hey Piyali, congratulations! Can we know which visa you applied for and your points?


----------



## Piyali (Dec 16, 2017)

RandomUser123 said:


> Congratulations Piyali!
> I heard TSS visa holders are not allowed into Australia due to Covid restrictions. So,our employer is not processing one..what’s your take...thanks


Hi! luckily I am onshore. for offshore only healthcare related employees are getting exemption.


----------



## Piyali (Dec 16, 2017)

parthpkp said:


> Hey Piyali, congratulations! Can we know which visa you applied for and your points?


Hi, the subclass is 482. It does not require points to lodge. It is employer sponsored visa.


----------



## Chandru Jayaraman (Apr 29, 2021)

Piyali said:


> Hi, the subclass is 482. It does not require points to lodge. It is employer sponsored visa.


Hi Piyali . Congratulations.
I am Physiotherapist from India... I got employer sponsored visa.... My employer wanted to submit subclass 482... 
With the current pandemic situation I am not sure whether I get the exemption? 
Usually what is the processing period ? 
Need your suggestion 
Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Chandru Jayaraman said:


> Hi Piyali . Congratulations.
> I am Physiotherapist from India... I got employer sponsored visa.... My employer wanted to submit subclass 482...
> With the current pandemic situation I am not sure whether I get the exemption?
> Usually what is the processing period ?
> ...


You already have a visa 
So apply for exemption
What’s the question ?
Cheers


----------



## ankur31 (Aug 20, 2018)

Got my 482 Visa approval on 30th April.
Occupation - Software Engineer (261313)
Timeline -
Nomination Application - 19 Feb, 2021 
Visa Application - 22 Feb, 2021
Reply from CO regarding documents like PCC and Medicals - 24 Feb, 2021
Nomination Approval - 2 March, 2021
Requested for extension to submit documents since PCC and Medicals were taking time (mid-march 2021)
Medicals Done - 10 April, 2021
Visa Approved - 30 April, 2021

Hope it helps. Cheers!


----------



## mrath (Mar 8, 2021)

ankur31 said:


> Got my 482 Visa approval on 30th April.
> Occupation - Software Engineer (261313)
> Timeline -
> Nomination Application - 19 Feb, 2021
> ...


Wow, I know software engineer is on the priority migration skill occupation list, but this is really fast processing time.


----------

